# *BRAG* So proud of my pups!!



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

So we just wrapped up our Agility Seminar training and trials and BOY am I ever exhausted! My dogs did me proud.........

Ari got his Novice FAST title and his first leg in Open Standard with a score of 100 :cheer2:
I majorly blew his Open FAST run :twitch: but that's o.k

Kai got her first leg in Novice FAST and Novice Standard YAY! So proud of my puppy!

Our judge/trainer for the last 4 days was the fabulous Bonnie McDonald

We are a really small club so we only get to trial twice a year, but there is an obedience club in Nassau ( main island) that is starting up their agility program now. So hopefully this will change soon.
Alright so here are some pics my sister got for us.......enjoy!







Future Agility Star!


My sister's little Shih Tzu-Border Terrier rescue Bree



Sly


Pumi Abby


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Splasher


Me and Thriller




Here's a group shot with us getting our ribbons! And YES, I was the only psycho one to run three dogs :shocked:



One with my sister..she didn't compete because Bree is too young


And a few shots of the down time we had


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats! Glad you had such a great time!

Enjoyed all the pictures! I do agility too ... though only 'back-yard' agility, and love it!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats! Loved the pics....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Aw, you guys did awesomely!! Congratulations, you must be so proud of your pups and yourself. God, I love the beaches and the pups being able to run their hearts out like that, I'm so blimin jealous.
Your sister took some awesome pictures by the way. Ha, bet you don't know which one is my favourite?  (a certain little dog in the middle of a jump).


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

> Your sister took some awesome pictures by the way. Ha, bet you don't know which one is my favorite?  (a certain little dog in the middle of a jump)


LOL! Shhhhh! Don't tell, but that's my favorite picture too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome! And congratulations!!! Your dogs live the life!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! and congratulations! :becky:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! I loved doing agility training with my black chow and with Rocky. We only did recreational training (chows aren't very fast) but the dogs still love it so much. Yours look like they are having so much fun!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like so much fun! I majorly want to get into Agility. I just can never find the time, or the money.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

> I loved doing agility training with my black chow and with Rocky. We only did recreational training (chows aren't very fast) but the dogs still love it so much.


With our group it doesn't matter if your dog is fast or slow we all have so much fun! And it's great for building confidence in the dogs.



> Sprocket
> 
> Looks like so much fun! I majorly want to get into Agility. I just can never find the time, or the money.


I tell ya, once you start you get sucked right in....I never had any intention to compete, but Ari ended up being such a natural, I am toying with the idea of competing abroad soon. I just have to get my performance anxiety in check  Being able to run a dog that does national and international competitions (Thriller) was such a RUSH!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

way to go! awesome pics


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay, I LOVE actions shots and agility pics!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations to you and your pups!


----------

